# Trip to Emergency Vet



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

A scary thing happened to Emmie yesterday. We flew down to Southern California to help my dad and step-mom for 2-3 weeks. She's been here before, most recently over Christmas so she had fun exploring the house and playing in the yard when we arrived. In the evening, I was busy in the kitchen/family room, which are closed off from the rest of the house (to coral the cats) and Emmie hung out in the guest room, master bedroom, dining room, and living room by herself for a bit. After eating dinner, I was playing with her in the LR but she didn't seem very interested in fetching her ball, which is normally her favorite post dinner activity, and she was reluctant to jump off the couch which she did many times earlier in the day. I then took her outside for a neighborhood walk and she didn't want to sniff anything and walked very slow. We went back inside and that's when I noticed she seemed agitated/anxious. I picked her up and she was trembling, panting, moving her head from side to side, and her heart rate seemed high. My dad also held her and we tried to see if she'd relax but she didn’t. I finally decided I’d better call an emergency vet for guidance. (At this point, it was around 9 PM.) I called a couple places and they said they were busy with other emergencies and couldn't help but then I found one not too far away. I drove her there and they immediately took her in the back and seemed concerned. They asked if she could have gotten into something and I said yes she was on her own in the house and the yard for a little bit. At this point we weren't sure if it was an ortho issue since she didn't want to walk and her back was hunched over, or a toxicity issue. They were also concerned about her heart rate and she was very dehydrated. I waited a long time in the lobby and then they came out with a list of diagnostic tests to run and possible treatment (x-rays, bloodwork, drug test, IV fluids, charcoal, and monitor blood pressure). I authorized them to start working through the various tests. Good news, no intestinal blockage or bone issues and the bloodwork was fine. But the drug test showed a positive reaction to MDMA (aka Ecstasy); however, they explained it could be for another amphetamine-type drug. I mentioned the possibility of my dad dropping some of my step-mom's dementia medicine and then I realized my sister takes Ritalin and had just left that morning and could have dropped a pill on the carpet in the guest bedroom. They kept her overnight, gave her lots of IV fluids, two charcoal treatments to prevent the absorption of toxins, and one dose of Acepromazine to relax her. I left at 1 AM and picked her up at 7 AM. She was much better when I arrived at the vet hospital and by late morning she seemed her old self. I’m so glad I didn’t wait to take her in. The overall bill was $1200 but I have pet insurance so I hope I’ll be reimbursed for most of the charges after I submit a claim. And today I vacuumed the whole house and reminded everyone (dad, health care aide who comes twice a day and my sister) to be very careful when handling pills to ensure they don’t fall on the carpet for Emmie to find. Stressful situation but great outcome!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

They had to shave a little of her front paw for the IV so it looks kind of funny; it's a very fluffy right paw. And I can't seem to get the charcoal off her face so she's going to get a full bath tomorrow. I can't even imagine what a white dog would look like after going through the same treatment...LOL.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am so glad you got her to the vet quickly and Emmie is ok. These little creatures are so curious and can get into so much trouble so quickly. I wish I had a picture of Loki's face after the ALEVE episode. It was black from charcoal. He also had two shave legs. He pulled the IV out of the front leg so they put it in the back one. Then he was a mess from blood squirting everywhere. It was great that they only kept Emmie over night. Loki had to stay for 3 days for IV fluids. Because ALEVE causes kidney damage they want to keep the kidneys flushed longer. Good news - the pet insurance paid 80% of everything.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am glad Emmie is ok. How scary for all of you.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm so glad Emmie is ok.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, MarinaGirl ~ So happy to hear that Emmie is feeling better! How very scary for you and for her, of course! This is such a great reminder to all of us with dogs...I remember reading over 14 years ago, before we were blessed with our Kirby, to crawl on the floor like a little toddler and look at the world from your dog's perspective. It's amazing what can be found from their point of view! There are just so many things that they can get into....and it's so easy for something like this to happen to anyone. Maybe we should all get down on the floor and have a good look, and often ~~ Sending hugs your way ~~ I'm so happy your little girl is okay :smile2:


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

So glad Emmie is ok! It is good you were able to get her in to see the vet right away. Big hugs for you both from us!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing...a good reminder how fast these guys can find something tiny on the floor and the risks in any new environment where some unforseen hazard like a tiny pill might be found. Glad you were able to get to an emergency vet quickly. Scary to be in a new city when any kind of medical emergency, human or canine happens and you have to get help fast. Whew...glad Emmie is doing better.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jeanne, I am thankful for you and Emmie that you got her into the vets right away! It is so very scary when something like that happens, and our pups can't talk and tell us what happened, and we just have to guess and go! 

I'm glad "our" sweet little girl seems to have recovered and returning to herself!

And, yes, Tucker got the charcoal, too, and it does make a mess of the fur!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Emmie's doing great. I just got back from taking her to a dog beach near my dad's house and she had so much fun running around and rolling in the sand. 

Here's a picture of her on a lifeguard stand this morning.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So happy there was a good outcome. Thank you for sharing. My mother who lives next door to us, takes Alzheimer's meds and I am TERRIFIED of one rolling away. To the point I do not allow anyone else to give them to her and I watch her to make sure the pill is swallowed. But now that I have read this, I am going to be just as diligent when traveling and visiting. Again, thank you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good work Jeanne.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh how scary. I am so very glad to hear Emmy is back to normal. These little creatures seem to pick up everything off the floor. After reading your post I'm going to be even more diligent! I'm so glad you were able to react to her condition so quickly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm SO glad to hear Emmie is OK! What a scary event. I'm SO glad you were quick to get her to a vet!


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this. What a great instinct and you know your pup well! I am going to vacuum the entire house now!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG That is so frightening!! I'm glad you got her to the vet and that the worked quickly. She looks like she is doing fine now on her lifeguard stand


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

How scary. Glad things are fine now!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So thankful that Emmie is okay. I was always afraid I would drop one of my mom's pills and Raffi would get it. They are so fast!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG....that would be sooo scary!!! Good hear your little Emma is back to her old self! :grouphug:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank goodness Emmie is ok. Your stomach must have been churning during that whole ordeal, so terrifying. It is a really good lesson for all of us it just shows how easy it is to have something like this happen. Thank you for teaching us all to be diligent.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So so glad Emmie is doing ok! Kudos to you Jeanne for being so tuned in to your dog and quick to get her to a vet. I'm very glad everything turned out ok. Also, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so relieved to hear little Emmie is OK!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor little girl. I'm glad she's okay, and I'm really glad you got her to an emergency vet. I know so many stories around here with people waiting to see if their little dogs get better first and end up in serious trouble or dead. I live in an area where most public places are treated with hardcore pesticides, not to mention just the usual chicken bones lying around from landscapers (Lola got two yesterday on our walk before i saw them), and general sickness and dangers.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so happy that Emmie had a good outcome. This could easily happen to any of us. Sending hugs and kisses to that adorable life guard.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is terrifying!! I'm so glad she is OK. I had to take Jessie and Hallie (I didn't have them at the same time) to ER when at my Dad's for the same reason. Step mom would always vacuum but Dad had alzheimers adn you never knew where you would find things. Including pills on the floor. Hugs to Emmie! Sophie says we rock the shaved leg look. Maybe Emmie will get a white stripe on her leg to match her ear. <3


----------

